# Anyone tried Doggcrapp or Fortitude Training?



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm gonna start using the second... It has so much science backin it up that it seems a routine planned in every single aspect to the perfection.

Plus it's low volume high frequency and high intensity, which is what I like in a routine.

Dogcrapp seems a bit "less perfect", but I'd be curious to hear some thought on that too.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

No what are they


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Dogcrapp is pretty neat and the volume isnt that low actually, you cannot fail if done properly.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

mrwright said:


> No what are they


 Training methods. I mean, well thinked training methods. They're not the usual PPL or U/L, which are good... But since I want to take even that little bit of advantage, these are better. Fortitude seems amazingly planned... I discovered it from another English forum and since then I always thought if to buy the E-book or not... Glad I've done it 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Mogadishu said:


> Dogcrapp is pretty neat and the volume isnt that low actually, you cannot fail if done properly.


 I know it less, would you recommend me how can I see how it's planned precisely? Fortitude had an e-book. With low volume I mean for each training session. Total working volume in the week when you're on turbo tier III in fortitude is not low at all


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/cycling-for-pennies-dante-trudel-dc-training.18923/


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/cycling-for-pennies-dante-trudel-dc-training.18923/


 Thanks. Have you tried it? Or fortitude?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No mate, I know lads who have, both highly rated.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> No mate, I know lads who have, both highly rated.


 Thanks mate!! Out of like atm


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tren's physique said:


> Thanks mate!! Out of like atm


 If you go on TM Dr Scott posts fairly regularly on there and Fortitude is his system.

Loads of lads on there have done/do it.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Smitch said:


> If you go on TM Dr Scott posts fairly regularly on there and Fortitude is his system.
> 
> Loads of lads on there have done/do it.


 I have his e-book. But tbh never thought about checking his forum in particular.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tren's physique said:


> I have his e-book. But tbh never thought about checking his forum in particular.


 TM isn't his forum, he just goes on there and his training system is popular with a few of them in posters on there and some of the mods too.

Decent forum, loads of guys off here on there too.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Smitch said:


> TM isn't his forum, he just goes on there and his training system is popular with a few of them in posters on there and some of the mods too.
> 
> Decent forum, loads of guys off here on there too.


 Oh sorry I missed you said TM... Anyway he also has his forum.

I'll check there mate. Thanks


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Smitch said:


> TM isn't his forum, he just goes on there and his training system is popular with a few of them in posters on there and some of the mods too.
> 
> Decent forum, loads of guys off here on there too.


 except banzi ,lolol


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> I'm gonna start using the second... It has so much science backin it up that it seems a routine planned in every single aspect to the perfection.
> 
> Plus it's low volume high frequency and high intensity, which is what I like in a routine.
> 
> Dogcrapp seems a bit "less perfect", but I'd be curious to hear some thought on that too.


 @Pscarb is your man for info on Fortitude training as I believe he's used it extensively and has contact with the owner of the system.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanation said:


> @Pscarb is your man for info on Fortitude training as I believe he's used it extensively and has contact with the owner of the system.


 i have used Fortitude a lot over the last 3yrs, i worked with Scott for 18 months before he released the ebook, the family man plan in the ebook was created for me as i could only train 3 times per week (originally it was just a 4 day system)

its a great style of training but you need to fully understand the method to take full advantage of it.......


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i have used Fortitude a lot over the last 3yrs, i worked with Scott for 18 months before he released the ebook, the family man plan in the ebook was created for me as i could only train 3 times per week (originally it was just a 4 day system)
> 
> its a great style of training but you need to fully understand the method to take full advantage of it.......


 In example? Some advices about something people don't normally understand?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tren's physique said:


> In example? Some advices about something people don't normally understand?


 some advices?? i am not a mind reader tell me what you don't understand and i can maybe explain it in a way its not so confusing


----------

